# Attended a IAPMO webinar today



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought Id share my experience with the IAPMO webinar I attended. It was pretty good, and nice to get continuing education credits while sitting on your couch at home! It was free for members and easy to follow instructions for joining. anyway I highly recommend it!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I sat in on one in early December -- The topic was horizontal wet venting as approved by the 2009 UPC.

It was very, very edifying. I haven't put what I learned into practical use yet, but it has been in the back of my mind.

I would encourage anyone Plumbing under the UPC to take the time to join IAPMO and take advantage of future Webinars.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I sat in on one in early December -- The topic was horizontal wet venting as approved by the 2009 UPC.
> 
> It was very, very edifying. I haven't put what I learned into practical use yet, but it has been in the back of my mind.
> 
> I would encourage anyone Plumbing under the UPC to take the time to join IAPMO and take advantage of future Webinars.


Thats what this webinar was too. I dont believe we are allowed to use it up here though so kinda useless knowledge for me but at least I get a credit for it!


----------

